# Iver Johnson



## TheFizzer (Jun 2, 2013)

I guess this is the right section for this bike.  I had a post in the balloon tire section about it by accident.  First thing I need to know is how do I get this crank out?  I've never messed with this age of bike.  Any information on this bike would be helpful also.  I am going to part it out.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 2, 2013)

Do a forum search on "two piece crank"  There's a thread or two here somewhere.  They're strange.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe try the antique bike section, like pre '33.  That's an old bike.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 3, 2013)

You need a tool that fits into the two notches on the net. Unscrew the not and the crank arm comes off. Sometimes they are stuck, if so, you will need a puller. Is there something wrong or damaged with the bike? It looks too good and complete to part out. If you must part it, I could use the crankset. The bikes looks like a 1941.
Here's mine
http://www.fattiretrading.com/iver3s.html


----------



## Iverider (Jun 4, 2013)

I was using a cut in half washer with vice grips to remove them until I figured out you could use a bicycle tool such as this.

The arrow is pointing to the edge you should stick in the slot of the crank nut. The cutout will fit over the threaded part and the edge should engage the slot. This is a left-hand thread (loosens when you turn to the right) The lock nut and cone on the right side of the bike are also left hand thread.


----------

